# Dell Dimension 9150



## draxman (Aug 30, 2008)

I am having problems starting up my dell dimension 9150, not even loading the bios. I get a flashing cursor at the top left corner of the screen, eventually after around 20-30 attempts to switch on it does load the bios but even then doesn't always load the OS, any ideas?


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

first were gonna try and eliminate the possibilites
im gonna tell you how to reseed your RAM
1. Unplug the computer(completely)
2. open the computer up
3. GROUND YOURSELF(meaning whnever you touch anything inside the case, you better make sure your holding onto the metal part of the case, or you might short something like your mobo out with static,(ALWAYS KEEP A HAND ON THE CASE))
4. take out all the RAM
5. Put one stick in and try to boot up the cpu, make sure they snap in place(dont push too hard though)
6. keep on trying this until all sticks of RAM are in

did you get any response from the system when you did this?


----------



## draxman (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi!
have tried as you suggest, still get the same problem. If and when the bios does load though and I go to setup (if it will allow!) I get a message saying the failure was at "checkpoint [WAKE]" if this is any help?
many thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hi draxman 
Can you tell us what the Diagnostic lights on the front are doing?
Do you hear any Beeps?
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim9150/en/sm/adtshoot.htm#wp1054184

You may want to try doing a CMOS clear> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim9150/en/sm/syssetup.htm#wp1053729


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

are the diag lites on front now? usually on back below the usb and ethernet ports.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

magnethead said:


> are the diag lites on front now? usually on back below the usb and ethernet ports.



The XPS 400,420, Dimension 9150 and a couple of others have the lights on the front.


----------



## draxman (Aug 30, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Hi draxman
> Can you tell us what the Diagnostic lights on the front are doing?
> Do you hear any Beeps?
> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim9150/en/sm/adtshoot.htm#wp1054184
> ...


Hi!
OK, tried doing a CMOS clear, still the same, the diagnostic lights on the front well, I checked against the key on the Dell link you sent and I have had probably every combination of errors listed plus I get lights 2 + 4 staying on which isn't listed. Beeps, I get 2 short beeps at startup!. Even when the bios loads I can't always get into the setup menu's.
many thanks for all your help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

2 + 4 is graphic card error I'm assuming you have a card? Your Motherboard may or may not also have onboard graphics if you do and have a card you could remove the card and hook up the monitor to the onboard for testing if not do you have a way to test the card in a different pc or a different card to try in this one all you want it to do is post and load windows so don't worry about drivers VGA mode will be ok for testing it.
As for the beeps unhook any USB devices except the keyboard/mouse see if the beeps change.
"2 + 4 = A possible graphics card failure has occurred.


* If the computer has a graphics card, remove the card (see "Cards"), reinstall it, and then restart the computer.
* If the problem still exists, install a graphics card that you know works and restart the computer.
* If the problem persists, contact Dell."


----------



## draxman (Aug 30, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Hi draxman
> Can you tell us what the Diagnostic lights on the front are doing?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

OK now for the bad news 1 + 4 is usually a motherboard failure,


----------



## dkeeters (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not sure that this will help but I have found that the USB controller in the 9150's is a little flakey and it can result in many of the USB ports not working or only working some times. To compound this it appears that if your keyboard is connected to a port that is not working then the 9150 will hang during startup. This could be what is happening to you.

I would suggest powering down the system and removing all USB devices and then plugging the keyboard into the first USB slot and then power the system on. If it starts properly then you likely have problems with the USB controller. If it doesn't start then power down and try the next USB port until one works or they have all been tested.


----------

